# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  مانیتورینگ شبکه

## vorojakt

سلام خدمت شما دوستان محترم 
خسته نباشید
من یک نرم افزار خوب برای مانیتورینگ ISP می خواستم . 
اگه امکان داره سریعتر (FREE OR NOT FREE)
ممنون 8)

----------


## vorojakt

بابا تورو به هر کی می پرستید ، جواب بدید

----------


## Dracula

چیو میخوای مانیتور کنی ؟

----------


## vorojakt

ممنون از اینکه جواب دادید 
عرضم خدمت شما یک نرم افزاری که به من تمامی سخت افزارم و ارتباطات آنها را نشون بده و در صورت قطعی بدونم مربوط به کدوم ؟ و سریعتر اشکالشو برطرف کنم.
 :P

----------


## sayana

من چند تا نرم افزار دارم :
تست قطعات کامپیوتر     TuuffTest Pro v 3.25 B
یک مکانیک کامل سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری       System Mechanic 3.5
یک کنترل پنل کامل برای تست کلیه اجزاری سیستم       Sandra Pro 001
مجموعه ابزارهای حرفه ای نورتن             Norton Utilities 2002
تست سرعت و سلامت قطعات          Dr. Hard
و ...
هر کدوم رو که خواستی بگو برات بفرستم

----------


## eisahajizadeh

bekhoda manam ye maghale dar morede barnamehaye monitoring shabake mikham toro khoda harki dare bege

----------


## eisahajizadeh

خواهشآ یه مقاله در مورده برنامه های مونیتورینگ شبکه برای من ایمیل کنید ممنون میشم به خدا...
Eisa_estian@yahoo.com

----------


## eisahajizadeh

خواهشآ یه مقاله در مورد برنامه های مانیتورینگ شبکه برای من ایمیل کنید خیلی لازم دارم به خدا... ممنون
Eisa_stian@yahoo.com

----------


## eisahajizadeh

:گریه: خواهشآ یه مقاله در مورد برنامه های مانیتورینگ شبکه برای من ایمیل کنید خیلی لازم دارم به خدا... ممنون

----------


## eisahajizadeh

خواهشآ یه مقاله در مورد برنامه های مانیتورینگ شبکه برای من ایمیل کنید خیلی لازم دارم به خدا... ممنون
 Eisa_stian@yahoo.com

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

خود ویندوز یه ابزار برای اینکار داره

----------


## net monitoring

http://www.danapardaz.net/
برو به این سایت ...گیج میشی از بس که مقاله در مورد مانیتورینگ داره...............نرم افزار مانیتورینگ رایگان هم برای دانلود داره....واقعاً از ایرانیا بعیده که چنین نرم افزار شاهکار و این همه مقاله بزارن!

----------


## aram_2

برای کل سیستم Sandra یکی از کاملترین هاست. برای شبکه و مخصوصا رفت و امد بسته ها چه بی سیم وچه با سیم wireshark عالیه.

----------


## ho.yasreby

سلام 
من تو شرکتم حدودا 15 کامپیوتر دارم که به شکل لن به هم وصل شدن البته سیستم عامل یکیشون سروره ولی جهت مدیریت شبکه از اون استفاده نمیکنم فقط به دلایلی مجبور شدم سرور نصب کنم من میخوام میزان مصرف هر کامپیوتر از ترافیک اینترنتمو بفهمم چی کار کنم 
یا بعضی ها رو قطع کنم

----------

